# TBT Bells Shop - 900k/100TBT



## KermitTea (Jan 27, 2014)

NOT BUYING ANY MORE TBT BELLS AT THE MOMENT; ONLY TRADING. 
Will still buy TBT bells from those who have already posted on the thread as of 12:00pm PST, March 11. 


I can also sell stuff to you for TBT bells! I have restocked my sets. The 7/11 set and sloppy set is exclusive to my TBT shop thread.
*7/11 set* 200 tbt bells 
*cardboard set* 150 tbt bells 
*sloppy set* 300 tbt bells 
*zodiac set* 250 tbt bells 

*throwing beans* 50 tbt bells
*hybrid seed bags* 25 tbt bells

*any gold tool* 100 tbt bells each

*hybrids* 5 tbt each
*gold roses , jacobs ladder* 10 tbt each

ALSO BUYING ANY COLLECTIBLES, just NAME YOUR PRICE!!! 

~TRADING HOURS: [PST] Weekday Afternoons + Weekends


----------



## pinkx2 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have 1000 TBT bells I'd gladly sell :3


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd love to trade 900. :]


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 27, 2014)

I am not sure how you calculate this but I got 1000 bells =)


----------



## GrayScreen (Jan 27, 2014)

I've got 900, if you want them.


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 27, 2014)

I can give 300.


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 27, 2014)

i can give 1000!!


----------



## Flop (Jan 27, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I am not sure how you calculate this but I got 1000 bells =)



It's easier to drop 7 99k bags than drop 7 bags and then the extra 7k bag to make 700k. Current exchange rate is 600k=100 TBT bells, so I wouldn't complain ^~^


----------



## KermitTea (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks^.^ I'll PM


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 27, 2014)

nvm =)


----------



## baroqueout (Jan 27, 2014)

I've got 200 I can trade you.


----------



## bofoz (Jan 27, 2014)

I have 900 i can trade


----------



## Twilight (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, I'll be able to trade 100.


----------



## Camomile (Jan 28, 2014)

I can trade 400.


----------



## Cramperzombie (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll sell as much as you're willing to buy. Just shoot me a message when you're ready.


----------



## teanigami (Jan 28, 2014)

If you're still buying, I've got some as well.


----------



## Vinathi (Jan 29, 2014)

If you're still buying, I can sell you 900.


----------



## KermitTea (Jan 29, 2014)

So many people  i'll buy 200 from each person~


----------



## teanigami (Jan 29, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> So many people  i'll buy 200 from each person~



Do you want to buy them from me when we do our other trade?


----------



## courtky (Jan 29, 2014)

I have some!


----------



## KermitTea (Jan 29, 2014)

teanigami said:


> Do you want to buy them from me when we do our other trade?



Yeah sure !


----------



## courtky (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey, actually, could I buy a 7-11 set with the rest of my TBT bells? I can also add 200k since that equals out to the 1.5 mil you were asking for the set in your shop.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 29, 2014)

I have 700 for you.


----------



## Dolby (Jan 29, 2014)

I have 200 that i want to sell


----------



## animawls (Jan 30, 2014)

I can sell you 700 if you'd like!


----------



## MissLyssa (Jan 31, 2014)

ill sell you 500  pm me


----------



## Noir (Jan 31, 2014)

If you're still doing this, I have 800 I'll rid of. I need bells in game. ;-;

But if not, that's fine.~


----------



## PurplPanda (Jan 31, 2014)

PM me if you want mine, i have like 1200.


----------



## Cherebi (Jan 31, 2014)

I have 900 to get rid off.


----------



## Jaze (Jan 31, 2014)

if you're still doing this, i'll give as much as you're willing to pay for c:


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 18, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## f11 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have 1,200 TBT bells to trade...


----------



## hemming1996 (Feb 18, 2014)

I can sell 100 owo


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 18, 2014)

ccemuka said:


> I have 1,200 TBT bells to trade...



So that would be around 8-9m?

- - - Post Merge - - -



yoona said:


> I can sell 100 owo



800k? XD


----------



## hemming1996 (Feb 18, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> So that would be around 8-9m?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


yep 800k xD you already have me added i think ?


----------



## reyy (Feb 18, 2014)

How much would 10 blue roses cost?
50, right?
So.. I can get 13 with my 68 bellsies..
I'd like 13 blue roses :3
I'd have to trade tomorrow


----------



## f11 (Feb 18, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> So that would be around 8-9m?


yeah, I think


----------



## Sunsu (Feb 18, 2014)

nvm!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 19, 2014)

hello dear, I messaged you. XD Is my order ready for pickup ? x


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> How much would 10 blue roses cost?
> 50, right?
> So.. I can get 13 with my 68 bellsies..
> I'd like 13 blue roses :3
> I'd have to trade tomorrow



okay :3


----------



## heirabbit (Feb 19, 2014)

I can sell 1000TBT bells for 8mil?


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

yep


----------



## Tobia (Feb 19, 2014)

I have 200 tbt to sell, if you're interested.


----------



## heirabbit (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh great! I'm ready whenever you are.
I'm not really completely sure how this works, but you'll ask me to redeem the bells, and then you'll come to my retail to pay the 8mil?


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

you can give me the bells after i pay you xD
but i'd have to trade tmrw because it's like midnight aha xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooh and i'll pay you through retail  i think that will be a lot easier


----------



## heirabbit (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh, that's also great! 

Midnight. 
You need to sleep, NOW! xD


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 19, 2014)

I have 1000 to offer! Can we do half as golden tools and the other half as bells? c:


----------



## cIementine (Feb 19, 2014)

I just need to do a bit of posting and then I could do 500tbt bells for 4mil in-game bells? ^u^


----------



## Vanilluxe (Feb 19, 2014)

I can sell 300 if you still need them. ^^


----------



## hemming1996 (Feb 19, 2014)

i could possibly sell you 800 from my abd? 6.4 million i think owo


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

I would like to buy:

However many hybrids you have, if I have enough I'd like to buy the lot XD


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

Tobia said:


> I have 200 tbt to sell, if you're interested.



1.6m

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> I have 1000 to offer! Can we do half as golden tools and the other half as bells? c:



Theres 6 golden tools in total , ? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> I just need to do a bit of posting and then I could do 500tbt bells for 4mil in-game bells? ^u^



Ya :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vanilluxe said:


> I can sell 300 if you still need them. ^^


Yes please ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



yoona said:


> i could possibly sell you 800 from my abd? 6.4 million i think owo



Sure!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nyandash35 said:


> I would like to buy:
> 
> However many hybrids you have, if I have enough I'd like to buy the lot XD



So with your TBT bells now you could get like 106 hybrids ?


----------



## cIementine (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok, I'm sure I added your fc?

I'll send you mah bells and double check ^u^


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> Ok, I'm sure I added your fc?
> 
> I'll send you mah bells and double check ^u^


Let me know when gates are open :c


----------



## cIementine (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok ^u^ When you come, please drop them on the beach c: I'm not open yet.


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

Actually I don't see you in my friends list

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okies


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

Whoa, that many?


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

Nyandash35 said:


> Whoa, that many?



Yeah lol 534/5


----------



## Stitchies (Feb 19, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Yeah lol 534/5



Have you even got that many O_O


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

Stitchies said:


> Have you even got that many O_O



Yes :c


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Yes :c



Wow, are you sure you would like to get rid of them all ?


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

Nyandash35 said:


> Wow, are you sure you would like to get rid of them all ?



I breed hybrids in my cycling town lol, so it's no prob 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I'm about to go to school now, so we'd have to trade later if that's okay


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> I breed hybrids in my cycling town lol, so it's no prob
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But I'm about to go to school now, so we'd have to trade later if that's okay



Yep that's fine


----------



## cIementine (Feb 19, 2014)

If you're going to school, would you like to trade later instead?


----------



## lea (Feb 19, 2014)

May I buy a complete gold tool set? At 100 tbt bells each that's 600 tbt bells, right? 
Or am I counting wrong, lol.


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> If you're going to school, would you like to trade later instead?



Sure, I gave you back your TBT bells xD send them to me while I drop bells or afterwards:]

- - - Post Merge - - -



lea said:


> May I buy a complete gold tool set? At 100 tbt bells each that's 600 tbt bells, right?
> Or am I counting wrong, lol.



That's right!


----------



## lea (Feb 19, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Sure, I gave you back your TBT bells xD send them to me while I drop bells or afterwards:]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


So would you like to trade when you're back from school? 
Would it be okay if you pm me when you're back?
And would you like a few streetpass items as a tip?


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

lea said:


> So would you like to trade when you're back from school?
> Would it be okay if you pm me when you're back?
> And would you like a few streetpass items as a tip?



Aww you're too nice :c but I think I'm good for now, cuz of the balloons from last time 
And sure!


----------



## lea (Feb 19, 2014)

Okay, great! 
And if you have any Jacob's Ladders left, I'd love to buy a bunch of them, too. 
Just let me know how many you have left and I'll buy them.


----------



## Lithia (Feb 19, 2014)

I could trade 200 TBT bells for 1.6 mil in game?


----------



## hemming1996 (Feb 19, 2014)

I can't go on my 3ds now, maybe later or tomorrow?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't need the golden axe though cx I just need the other 5 and the rest of it we can do for bells c:


----------



## Kyo (Feb 19, 2014)

hmm, anyone still selling tBT?


----------



## toastia (Feb 19, 2014)

How much longer will you be doing this uwu?


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I don't need the golden axe though cx I just need the other 5 and the rest of it we can do for bells c:



Okay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prin said:


> How much longer will you be doing this uwu?



I need like another 3000


----------



## lea (Feb 19, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Okay!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Can we trade for the golden tools now? And did you have the Jacob's ladders?


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi! What's your stock of gold roses and Jacob's ladder look like? I'm very interested!

EDIT: Also, blue and purple pansies, blue lilies, and pink roses?


----------



## kkate (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll give you 400 tbt for 3.2mil bells?


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

vodkasmizmar said:


> Hi! What's your stock of gold roses and Jacob's ladder look like? I'm very interested!
> 
> EDIT: Also, blue and purple pansies, blue lilies, and pink roses?



Depends how many you want..^^
I can always TT to breed them 

- - - Post Merge - - -



kkate said:


> I'll give you 400 tbt for 3.2mil bells?



Sounds good


----------



## kkate (Feb 19, 2014)

> Sounds good


Ok adding you


----------



## Tobia (Feb 19, 2014)

Still buying? I have 200 tbt to sell


----------



## Lotte (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll trade you 600 TBT for a golden rod, net, shovel, axe, water can, and 800k? c:


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

Lotte said:


> I'll trade you 600 TBT for a golden rod, net, shovel, axe, water can, and 800k? c:



okay :3


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Feb 19, 2014)

Sounds good to me!

6 Jacob's Ladder
12 Pink roses
6 Blue pansies
4 Purple pansies
2 Blue violets

For 180 TBT bells?


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

yesss everyone I"m still buying

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i'll update my flower inventory tomorrow


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 19, 2014)

Do you want to drop off in my town? c:

I'm giving you 1000 so 400 for the tools (golden can, rod, shovel and net) and the rest as bells so 800k times 600 = 480mil correct? c:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 20, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> okay :3



Okie! I'm available to trade tomorrow after 5pm PST or sometime on the weekend.


----------



## Tobia (Feb 20, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> yesss everyone I"m still buying


Are you interested in buying 200 tbt from me? Let me know when you'd like to do the trade if so.


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 20, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Do you want to drop off in my town? c:
> 
> I'm giving you 1000 so 400 for the tools (golden can, rod, shovel and net) and the rest as bells so 800k times 600 = 480mil correct? c:


Umm I think it's:
You're giving me 1000 TBT for: golden can, rod, shovel, net (400 TBT) & 4.8mill (600tbt)
I don't have 480 mill lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tobia said:


> Are you interested in buying 200 tbt from me? Let me know when you'd like to do the trade if so.



^.^ 200 TBT for 1.6mill?~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 20, 2014)

OH cx Oops, I meant to put a . in there! Sorry lol


----------



## Tobia (Feb 20, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> ^.^ 200 TBT for 1.6mill?~


Yep


----------



## ladylou (Feb 20, 2014)

I can offer you 1000 TBT bells if you are still buying? Just give me a PM if you are x


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Umm I think it's:
> You're giving me 1000 TBT for: golden can, rod, shovel, net (400 TBT) & 4.8mill (600tbt)
> I don't have 480 mill lol
> 
> ...



Could we trade soon :3?


----------



## lea (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm online. 
I've added you and sent the tbt bells.
When I see that you have added the FC for Lea I will open my gate.
My town will be Kaledon.


----------



## ButterCookies (Feb 20, 2014)

Could I have some throwing beans?


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 20, 2014)

ButterCookies said:


> Could I have some throwing beans?



Sure :3


----------



## Sunsu (Feb 20, 2014)

Could I get 2 throwing beans, please?


----------



## ButterCookies (Feb 20, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Sure :3



Thanks! Let me know when I can come collect them next time you're online :3


----------



## hemming1996 (Feb 20, 2014)

Are you on for me to sell my bells now? Wi-fi works fine now ^^


----------



## toastia (Feb 20, 2014)

I have 200 TBT to sell you :3


----------



## mishiro-town (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey, I sent you a pm about my order from your last tbt bell thread, but I dunno if you got it...
So, instead, can I get 2 throwing beans, 13 pink roses and 7 pink carnations? 150 bells, right? Thanks!


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 20, 2014)

mishiro-town said:


> Hey, I sent you a pm about my order from your last tbt bell thread, but I dunno if you got it...
> So, instead, can I get 2 throwing beans, 13 pink roses and 7 pink carnations? 150 bells, right? Thanks!


Oops , sorry! I'm getting some TBT bells so I can upgrade my inbox a bit more and get folders and whatnot...
Sure! But we would have to trade on Sunday-ish because I have a friend over until Saturday


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 20, 2014)

cancelling my offer, thanks though!


----------



## pinkx2 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have 1,100 Tbt bells and I'm short in bells so... Wanda buy them?


----------



## jakuzure (Feb 21, 2014)

Can I buy all your gold roses and Jacob's ladders? That's 360 in total if I'm correct. I'm not in my house atm but I should be back in an hour or two!


----------



## ButterCookies (Feb 22, 2014)

When can I come get the throwing beans?


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry guys, I wasn't playing AC the last few days.
I'll start trading tomorrow ~~


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 23, 2014)

See you tomorrow.  I have 650 to sell if you're interested.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 23, 2014)

I have 1.1k tbt if you re interested =) and yea they re all in my ABD lols~


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 23, 2014)

I have 580 for bells 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think thats 2.9 mil??


----------



## Eizoop (Feb 23, 2014)

sold


----------



## BronzeElf (Feb 23, 2014)

I can sell you 400 TBT bells for 3.2M AC:NL Bells. Please PM me ASAP whenever you can.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Correct me if my math was wrong.


----------



## misscarol (Feb 24, 2014)

Could I get a cardboard set and a sloppy set? So that comes out to 750 TBT? And I can sell 1000 TBT if you're still interested


----------



## teanigami (Feb 24, 2014)

If you're still doing this, I'll sell 300 TBT bells. (2.4 mil)


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 24, 2014)

misscarol said:


> Could I get a cardboard set and a sloppy set? So that comes out to 750 TBT? And I can sell 1000 TBT if you're still interested



Sure, I'll sell you the two sets ^.^


----------



## Lotte (Feb 24, 2014)

When are you available to trade?  I'll trade you 100 TBT for a golden watering can.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 24, 2014)

I have 100 TBT to offer for bells c:


----------



## MissEva (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi there! I'm selling 200 TBT bells for 1.6 million bells.


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 24, 2014)

Sure :]


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 3, 2014)

may i buy throwing beans? :3


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> may i buy throwing beans? :3



sure!


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

bumps


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Mar 4, 2014)

I have 300 TBT you can have :3


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd like to offer you 900tbt @ 900k ea. (8.1M) as well as the following:

30 purple pansies - 10 tbt ea as they are more difficult to breed (300)
30 orange pansies - 5 tbt ea (150)
5 orange cosmos - 5 tbt ea (25)
10 black tulips - 5 tbt ea (50)
30 pink tulips - 5 tbt ea (150)
30 orange tulips - 5 tbt ea (150)
setsuna beans x1 - 50 tbt (50)

A total of 1,775 tbt bells. Let me know if you're interested, if anything needs to be fixed, if the order is too difficult or if my math is inaccurate. Thank you for reading~


----------



## Bunnii (Mar 4, 2014)

Can I buy the cardboard set and throwing beans?


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 4, 2014)

i can sell you 1000


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I have 300 TBT you can have :3



Okay, PM me when you're on


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> Can I buy the cardboard set and throwing beans?


 Sure PM me whenever you're on


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> I'd like to offer you 900tbt @ 900k ea. (8.1M) as well as the following:
> 
> 30 purple pansies - 10 tbt ea as they are more difficult to breed (300)
> 30 orange pansies - 5 tbt ea (150)
> ...


Sounds good! I'll start breeding some right away


----------



## Panduhh (Mar 4, 2014)

Do  you still have a zodiac set available?


----------



## r3* (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd like the sloppy set and 3 jacob's ladders please!!


----------



## cIementine (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd like to buy your cardboard set and 7/11 set please c:


----------



## Lennith (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow. 900k now huh? It only takes one person I guess.


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

It's always one person. XD


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll start working on all your orders btw ^ 
@Panduhh I will TT for a zodiac set


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 4, 2014)

Or just keep it at 900k, be a rebel.


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

Seriously. Don't blame others for the price increase. You're the one who bumped it up. XD


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Seriously. Don't blame others for the price increase. You're the one who bumped it up. XD



XD I think you bumped it up too before me xD I beat you by like 5k lol


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 4, 2014)

wow 900k, i keep getting more and more tempted


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah, but I was selling items 90% of the time. XD


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

I make my bells from my shop on the Re-Tail board so it equals out


----------



## SliceAndDice (Mar 4, 2014)

Do you still want TBT Bells, seeing as you got quite a few now? I could trade you 500 of mine.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

--Anyone who posts after this will have the rate of 600k/100TBT--


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

The world is at peace once more <3


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 4, 2014)

wait what, 900k? O.O tbt bells are overpriced now, tbt forums is giving you 8 mil just for joining? O.O


----------



## Sholee (Mar 4, 2014)

Karen said:


> --Anyone who posts after this will have the rate of 800k/100TBT--





Flopolopagous said:


> The world is at peace once more <3




If she lowered hers back to 800k/100tbt bell.... shouldn't you lower yours from 891k/100tbt bells? it's kind of hypocritical of you...


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

Lowered to 600k/100TBT.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 4, 2014)

Karen said:


> Lowered to 600k/100TBT.


Yeah, we should set the price to that, i mean every shop, tbt bells are overpriced


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

Flop is still selling at basically 900k/100TBT, so obviously people are going to sell to him first. I hope this helps but it's not until everyone lowers their price.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 4, 2014)

Karen said:


> Flop is still selling at basically 900k/100TBT, so obviously people are going to sell to him first. I hope this helps but it's not until everyone lowers their price.



I already did, just to help, i dont think i will be selling in a long time, or until i get a good turnip price and someone TT to joan xD


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm willing to do 800k per 100 if everyone else agrees ^~^


----------



## Sholee (Mar 4, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I'm willing to do 800k per 100 if everyone else agrees ^~^



why not drop it down to 600? O_O


----------



## Lassy (Mar 4, 2014)

Sholee said:


> why not drop it down to 600? O_O



Wondering the same :9


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

Actually, I'd rather do 693k per 100 or 792k per 100.  It makes dropping bells faster in my opinion, when I know exactly how any bags I have to drop.^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hell, I'd be willing to go down to 5k per 100. XDDDD


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 4, 2014)

Oooh is everyone changing their prices? damn


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 4, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Oooh is everyone changing their prices? damn


Its a set up, i will comeback to 1,000,000 for 100 tbt... Muahahahaha


----------



## Andelsky (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello lovely Renn. :3 I'll buy! A Sloppy Set, Cardboard and 7/11. Need them all for my catalog.. x//x  650 bells?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 4, 2014)

Yay! I finally have some TBT bells so I can get something here. ^-^

I am interested in 2 7/11 sets for a total of 400 TBT bells. ^-^


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 4, 2014)

Okay @fallenchaoskitten 

BTW at the moment , there is a rather temporary price of *495k/100TBT.*
I will be buying TBT bells for this price starting in two days (unless an agreement is reached earlier). Meanwhile, I will keep it at 600k/100tbt .
Thank you.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 4, 2014)

Darn. I missed when you were online. =<
We can set up a time to meet up for us both to be online. ^-^
I live in EST and I noticed PST in your first post so I am assuming that is your timezone... so a time in PST will be easy for me to figure out. ^-^


----------



## Libra (Mar 4, 2014)

Could I please buy a golden slingshot for 75 TBT Bells? Thanks!


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 4, 2014)

Could I have some throwing beans for 50 TBT? :3

I asked a while ago and forgot to come back~


----------



## toastia (Mar 4, 2014)

can I get a throwing bean :3


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes to all !^^ I am online now if any of you guys wanna trade.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 5, 2014)

Great!
Do I need to send the TBT bells before or after the trade? ^^'
Also, the item drop off will be for my cycle town on my husband's ds since I plan to reset my main town soon.
So Town's info -> |FC::3497-1351-6330|Mii::Fleebz|ACChar::Warden|ACTown::Cycle|
Adding your FC now.
My town or yours?
In mine there is plenty of room right outside the train station. ^-^


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 5, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Great!
> Do I need to send the TBT bells before or after the trade? ^^'
> Also, the item drop off will be for my cycle town on my husband's ds since I plan to reset my main town soon.
> So Town's info -> |FC::3497-1351-6330|Mii::Fleebz|ACChar::Warden|ACTown::Cycle|
> ...


Whenever you feel comfortable :3
I'd like my town please, my lockers and letter slots  are full lol ;-;
I will add you and open gates ^^


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 5, 2014)

Karen said:


> Whenever you feel comfortable :3
> I'd like my town please, my lockers and letter slots  are full lol ;-;
> I will add you and open gates ^^



Sounds great. ^-^
I have to move stuff outta my locker real quick since it's completely full but shouldn't take long to empty some slots then I'll be right over. ^-^


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 5, 2014)

Okies, take your time!~


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 5, 2014)

All ready. ^-^
... after all it is just over 20 items and pockets will carry most of it. =3
I sent payment already, btw.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 5, 2014)

I saw tysm  gates are open ~


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 5, 2014)

Your town is not showing listed. ^^'
I used you FC on your side area.
... did you add the FC I posted or the one under my information?


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 5, 2014)

Oops, I added the one under your info. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Reopening :3 sorry lol


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 5, 2014)

haha. It's ok. Just made me paranoid that I wrote his FC down wrong. =3


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 5, 2014)

XD they're open now hope you can see it :3


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 5, 2014)

Well that was eventful. Lmao.
I was laughing at how slow my character was moving and then just hovering over the item. XP
ANYWAYS
Shall we try again? ^0^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pleasure doing business with you. ^-^
I'm sure I'll glad come back and do it again. <3
-left wifi rate and thread rate-
Night!


----------



## cutiepiecat (Mar 5, 2014)

hello there! 

May I please Buy:
throwing beans for 50 tbt bells <3

Thank you!


----------



## Manazran (Mar 6, 2014)

May I buy the Golden Shovel and the Golden Axe for 100 TBT Bells?


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 6, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Well that was eventful. Lmao.
> I was laughing at how slow my character was moving and then just hovering over the item. XP
> ANYWAYS
> Shall we try again? ^0^
> ...


Sorry for the late reply  night, thanks so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Manazran said:


> May I buy the Golden Shovel and the Golden Axe for 100 TBT Bells?



It's 75 TBT bells each so it would be 150 altogether if that's alright with you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



cutiepiecat said:


> hello there!
> 
> May I please Buy:
> throwing beans for 50 tbt bells <3
> ...


Hi^^ sure


----------



## sej (Mar 6, 2014)

could i please buy the 7-11 set?


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 6, 2014)

Sej said:


> could i please buy the 7-11 set?



I currently have 2 pending orders for the 7/11 sets. if they don't go through then sure you can buy one  if not then you will have to wait a bit until I restock


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 6, 2014)

Could I have a 7-11 set?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops, just saw the above post! Sorry~


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 7, 2014)

Still buying by chance? I can sell you 100 for 600k. Also I'd like to buy a golden shovel and rod if you have it.​


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 7, 2014)

Buying TBT bells >:3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heisenberg said:


> Still buying by chance? I can sell you 100 for 600k. Also I'd like to buy a golden shovel and rod if you have it.​



Sure, but I'm buying for 900k/100tbt now


----------



## Flop (Mar 7, 2014)

>:-D


----------



## Longo (Mar 7, 2014)

I have about 1,000 to sell.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 7, 2014)

Longo said:


> I have about 1,000 to sell.



I'll buy 900 for 8.1mill.


----------



## mob (Mar 7, 2014)

Golden Rod and Net for 150 tbt?


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 7, 2014)

Jesus. Lololol. 
Take 200 from me then. ​


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 7, 2014)

gamzee said:


> Golden Rod and Net for 150 tbt?



Sure, I'll add you and your town or mine?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heisenberg said:


> Jesus. Lololol.
> Take 200 from me then. ​



So no golden tools? I'll pay 1.8m for 200tbt


----------



## mob (Mar 7, 2014)

Karen said:


> Sure, I'll add you and your town or mine?



Mine, town is Yeezus.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 7, 2014)

gamzee said:


> Mine, town is Yeezus.



Okay, added  let me know when gates are open


----------



## Longo (Mar 7, 2014)

Sweet. My friendcode is 4227-1619-7815, added yours.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 7, 2014)

Longo said:


> Sweet. My friendcode is 4227-1619-7815, added yours.



My town or yours? Also, do you want me to drop the bell bags or pay through retail?


----------



## Longo (Mar 7, 2014)

Dropping the bags please  Either town is fine!


----------



## mob (Mar 7, 2014)

opened!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 7, 2014)

Good that prices are being raised again, people should be allowed to do what they want to


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have 200 TBT bells that I'd like to exchange for ACNF bells please.


----------



## kitanii (Mar 7, 2014)

Ahh may I please have the sloppy set? I can give you up to 1,000 TBT bells for it ;o; (but am content to give the requested 200 TBT)
I can sell the other 800 TBT bells to you if you would like c: 
And please PM me if you're interested, because I have the horrible habit of forgetting to check back on threads! 
(I will try to remember this time though!)


----------



## Venn (Mar 7, 2014)

I have 400TBT to offer for bells


----------



## straitjackt (Mar 7, 2014)

Canceling my order. Sorry.


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 7, 2014)

I can sell you 600!!!


----------



## Vinathi (Mar 7, 2014)

Could I sell you 300? ^^


----------



## lea (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi. 
Please let me know if the 50 Jacob's Ladders are ready to pick up for the 500 tbt bells. 
Thanks.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 7, 2014)

lea said:


> Hi.
> Please let me know if the 50 Jacob's Ladders are ready to pick up for the 500 tbt bells.
> Thanks.



I have around 40 ready  one more day and they will be done!~


----------



## lea (Mar 7, 2014)

Karen said:


> I have around 40 ready  one more day and they will be done!~


That'll be great! Thanks so much!


----------



## CR33P (Mar 8, 2014)

could i sell you all my of tbt bells?

- - - Post Merge - - -

by all i mean 300


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 8, 2014)

Can I have the 7-11 set please?


----------



## toastia (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll sell 2000 TBT.


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll sell 600 please

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean 800


----------



## niquepinkjhaterz (Mar 8, 2014)

i can sell you 100 tbt bells


----------



## proddc (Mar 8, 2014)

i have 200 tbt bells for the 1,800,000


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Mar 8, 2014)

Could I have one 7-11 set for 200 TBT bells?


----------



## Venn (Mar 8, 2014)

When do you do the trades?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd love to sell 300 TBT.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 8, 2014)

Can I get 1 sloppy set for 300k TBT bells please?


----------



## CR33P (Mar 8, 2014)

are you still buying tbt bells?


----------



## jakuzure (Mar 8, 2014)

Could I get a 7-11 set and convert 800TBT to bells? c:


----------



## KatTayle (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey Ren! I got my sloppy set from you, thanks again! Anyway, could I get a cardboard set for 150, 7/11 set (if you still have any) for 200, get 13 hybrids of any kind for 65, and exchange 100? If you don't have any 7-11s left then I'll probably sell an additional 100 and use the rest on hybrids.


----------



## nintendumb (Mar 9, 2014)

i can give 300 TBT bells


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 9, 2014)

I can give you 800 TBT bells


----------



## analytic (Mar 9, 2014)

If this is still going on, I'll buy three Jacobs ladders, three gold roses, and a sloppy set for 435 TBT bells o w o


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 9, 2014)

Oops I totally forgot about this thread ><

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes, I am still buying TBT bells ^_^


----------



## analytic (Mar 9, 2014)

Karen said:


> Oops I totally forgot about this thread ><
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yes, I am still buying TBT bells ^_^



Woo! Let me know when you can trade with me ^^


----------



## Lavender (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll sell you 800 TBT bells and I'd like a 7-11 set for 200!

So 1000 TBT bells?


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 10, 2014)

Can I still buy the Sloppy Set?


----------



## Mystia (Mar 10, 2014)

How many TBT bells for the sloppy set without the table, carpet and sink?
Also interested in buying the throwing beans c:


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 10, 2014)

May I please have 5 jacob's ladders and a sloppy set for 350?


----------



## Cariad (Mar 10, 2014)

I want to trade 300 TBT bells for 2.7 mil AC?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 10, 2014)

...


----------



## Flop (Mar 10, 2014)

Shouldn't have raised it back up. It's a slippery slope. XD


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 10, 2014)

Mine is 500k and havent bump'it in days...


----------



## Cudon (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm definitely saving up for some hybrids and sets =u=


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 10, 2014)

I've still got my 900 TBT bells for offer if you'd like.


----------



## Venn (Mar 10, 2014)

I still have my 400 TBT Bells to offer for bells


----------



## toastia (Mar 10, 2014)

May I buy a hybrid seed bag?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, are there different types


----------



## ButterCookies (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey Karen, do you mind if I come pick up Prin's Throwing Beans? She can't get to her DS right now and she says it's okay, you can even ask her up there ^


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm going to start doing these orders tomorrow, been focusing on retail board past few days .
@prin, there are 23 different types.


----------



## toastia (Mar 10, 2014)

Karen said:


> I'm going to start doing these orders tomorrow, been focusing on retail board past few days .
> @prin, there are 23 different types.


is there a list somewhere?


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 10, 2014)

Prin said:


> is there a list somewhere?



Every type of hybrid flower has a hybrid bag.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 10, 2014)

Interested in hybrid bags.  All except Pink Cosmos and Red Carnation.


----------



## toastia (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh, well then I'd like to place in my order for a purple pansy bag ^~^ tyvm


----------



## KatTayle (Mar 11, 2014)

KatTayle said:


> Hey Ren! I got my sloppy set from you, thanks again! Anyway, could I get a cardboard set for 150, 7/11 set (if you still have any) for 200, get 13 hybrids of any kind for 65, and exchange 100? If you don't have any 7-11s left then I'll probably sell an additional 100 and use the rest on hybrids.



Actually I bought a cardboard on your other thread, so I'd like to get 20 blue hybrids instead, any flower! Plus everything else I posted originally. Thanks ^^


----------



## rndrn (Mar 11, 2014)

Can't decide if I'd rather have bells or golden tools!


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

Prin said:


> Oh, well then I'd like to place in my order for a purple pansy bag ^~^ tyvm



okay 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sansa22 said:


> Interested in hybrid bags.  All except Pink Cosmos and Red Carnation.



hmm, any specific? how many do you want?

- - - Post Merge - - -



rndrn said:


> Can't decide if I'd rather have bells or golden tools!



 tough choice ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



KatTayle said:


> Actually I bought a cardboard on your other thread, so I'd like to get 20 blue hybrids instead, any flower! Plus everything else I posted originally. Thanks ^^



it will probably be mostly blue roses if thats okay :c


----------



## Xanarcah (Mar 11, 2014)

If I may, can I order a Zodiac Set and 30 Jacob's Ladders for a total of 550TBT?


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 11, 2014)

Can I get: 
21 Gold Roses=210TBT Bells
20 Pink Roses=100TBT Bells
4 Purple Roses=20TBT Bells

Total=330TBT Bells


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 11, 2014)

I dug through the recent posts and couldn't figure out if these were asked for yet but… could I have a Sloppy Set and 7/11 Set for 500 bells total?


----------



## RiceBunny (Mar 11, 2014)

Could I get a sloppy set for 300tbt if you still have any available?!


----------



## Punchies (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi. I'm willing to part with 100TBT bells for 900k


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 11, 2014)

Sansa22 said:


> Interested in hybrid bags.  All except Pink Cosmos and Red Carnation.





Karen said:


> hmm, any specific? how many do you want



1 of whatever you have except for Pink Cosmos and Red Carnation.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 11, 2014)

Out of curiosity how many gold roses do you have? ^^​


----------



## evies (Mar 11, 2014)

Can i buy throwing beans? Please PM me


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Out of curiosity how many gold roses do you have? ^^​



I breed on request  at the moment around 50


----------



## Flop (Mar 11, 2014)

Haha I have covered literally every spot in my town with them. XD look at my Dream Address


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 11, 2014)

would you buy my 1800 tbt bells for 16.2mil?


----------



## Kaitlin (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll buy throwing beans!


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

sayoko said:


> would you buy my 1800 tbt bells for 16.2mil?



I'm going to wait after I buy some other TBT bells to see how many bells I have left


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 11, 2014)

i have 1200 tbt bells left, probably 1000 soon so ill pm you soon


----------



## Kaitlin (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh I'm guessing that you aren't sellin throwing beans for 50 tbt bells anymore?


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 11, 2014)

Any word on the hybrid bags?  Let me know


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

Kaitlin said:


> Oh I'm guessing that you aren't sellin throwing beans for 50 tbt bells anymore?



I am  I'm just not *buying* any more new TBT bells (900k/100tbt) - everyone who has posted already, I will buy from them

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am still trading 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sansa22 said:


> Any word on the hybrid bags?  Let me know



Sorry I was at school -- I don't have my DS with me, but I should be on soon


----------



## KatTayle (Mar 11, 2014)

Blue roses are fine! Good luck with filling out all the orders btw


----------



## Cudon (Mar 11, 2014)

Are white carnations 5 tbt ea aswell btw? :3


----------



## Lavender (Mar 11, 2014)

Lavender said:


> I'll sell you 800 TBT bells and I'd like a 7-11 set for 200!
> 
> So 1000 TBT bells?



Just reposting so you can see it :>


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know if you saw my post from about 12 hours ago, but I'd take a 7/11 set for 200.  Thanks!


----------



## Saward (Mar 11, 2014)

Looking to sell 900, ideally now 

_edit: nevermind!_


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 11, 2014)

Could I grab myself a 7-11 set?


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm actually going online now ^_^


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 11, 2014)

Can I get: 
21 Gold Roses=210TBT Bells
20 Pink Roses=100TBT Bells
4 Purple Roses=20TBT Bells

Total=330TBT Bells 

Can I still buy this stuff?


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Can I get:
> 21 Gold Roses=210TBT Bells
> 20 Pink Roses=100TBT Bells
> 4 Purple Roses=20TBT Bells
> ...



Yeah, I will have to TT for the pink roses though


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 11, 2014)

I see your back on the thread.., I have the money for the set!


----------



## toastia (Mar 11, 2014)

Do you have the hybrid bag? Figured I'd ask since you were going online!


----------



## KatTayle (Mar 11, 2014)

Yay, you're online! If you're available, I can pick up my order c:! My order was: 20 blue hybrids, 13 any hybrids, selling for 900k, and a 7-11 set for a total of 465 TBT.


----------



## RiceBunny (Mar 11, 2014)

Karen, did you see my post about the sloppy set for 300TBT?! I'm not sure if you're still doing that or not since you haven't said otherwise. Let me know if you're still selling the sloppy set or not.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

Going to make a new thread because this one is getting confusing 0-0
@Rice Bunny, I will take note of that. Thank you for reminding


----------

